

Ask HN: How does your team celebrate launches? - tehdik

Also, how does your team or company recognize the leads for launches?
======
orangethirty
1\. I don't.

2\. I don't understand your second question.

Edit:

2\. Nil

~~~
Mz
Try "give recognition to" and see if that parses better.

~~~
orangethirty
Thanks for the translation. :)

